# Eligium: Der Auserwählte - 20 Keys für die geschlossene Beta-Phase von Frogsters kommendem Fantasy-MMO zu gewinnen!



## xashija (16. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*buffed bringt Euch in die geschlossene Beta von Frogsters neuem Fantasy MMO Eligium: Der Auserwählte. *

Ihr möchtet mittesten? Dann erzählt uns in diesem Forenbeitrag, was Euch an Eligium besonders reizt. Aus den Antworten wählen wir *20 Gewinner *aus, die per persönlicher Nachricht ihren Key, sowie weitere Informationen erhalten.

Viel Glück!

Eligium: Der Auserwählte ist ein Free2Play-MMO von Frogster, welches demnächst in die geschlossene Beta-Phase starten soll. Mehr Infos und News zum Spiel gibt's auf unserer Themenseite zu Eligium.


Trailer zum Spiel:
[hwclip]bb3811a7ef5840990789[/hwclip]


----------



## d-fiant (16. November 2011)

Panda-Unterwanderung der Menschheit läuft. Hier Commander Pandoro mit Führungsauftrag der Undercover-Panda-Kollegen. Benötige Zugriff auf Kommunikationskanal Alpha.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. November 2011)

Schon mal Pandas anzocken um das warten auf Pandaria zu verkürzen


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2011)

Also eigene Reittiere züchten hört sich genial an. 
Außerdem hört sich das Skillsystem gut an. Scheint so änlich zu sein wie bei Morrowind. 

Würds gerne testen


----------



## Chikuno (16. November 2011)

Ich freu mich auf ddas spiel extrem ein echt gutes grafisches free mmo mit guten Skill Lvl system plus eigen mount züchten schöne landschaften und geiles Craft System und eine schöne umsetztung von allem was ich bisher gesehen hab würde für ein Beta zugang morden


----------



## Yugiwan1 (16. November 2011)

Würde auch gerne nen Beta-Key für Eligium bekommen...Sieht seeeehr interessant aus...
Vor allen Dingen das Reittiersystem und das Skillsystem ist nicht schlecht vorgestellt...ich stehe ja so auf ausgefallende Skillsysteme


----------



## Felix^^ (16. November 2011)

Hallo  Möchte auch einen zum antesten  Danke


----------



## loocypher (16. November 2011)

Würde mich auch sehr interessieren das game anzutesten, da es sich sehr vielversprechend anhört!
Mal was anderes!


----------



## Korgor (16. November 2011)

Vorab, ich möchte es nicht testen, also @Buffed - meine Antwort überspringen.

@Die anderen: Lesen bildet: 





> Ihr möchtet mittesten? Dann erzählt uns in diesem Forenbeitrag, was Euch an Eligium besonders reizt.



à la: "ich will nen Key" - so geht das nicht


----------



## Flamecaster (17. November 2011)

Seit Ankündigung des Spiels Eligium bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Beta-Key. Mich reizen an diesem Spiel verschiedene Aspekte darunter den Stiel des MMORPG das hierbei auch zugleich ein Hack&Slay Prinzip
verfolgt. Seit Diablo 2 gibt es für verschiedene Spieler einen Traum , eine offene Welt und das verwirklicht Eligium. Auch entscheidet sich das ganze System von diversen anderen Spielen auf den Markt.
Allgemein interressieren mich die Charakteren und ihrer Entwicklung. So kann jeder Charakter trotz gleicher Richtung dennoch anderst geskillt sein. Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen , wenn ich das Glück
hätte einen Beta-Key zu ergattern. Erstens um nicht nur das Spiel allgemein endlich testen/spielen zu dürfen sondern auch um ein ernstes Feedback an meine Gefolgsleute abzugeben.

Mfg.


----------



## raenkez (17. November 2011)

ich würde sehr gerne einen beta key für eligium bekommen, da ich den vorgänger (magic world online) nahezu 2 jahre gespielt habe und sämtliche klassen (exklusive den pandas den die sind neu) bis zum endgame content gebracht habe.

dementsprechend kenne ich wahrscheinlich den ein oder anderen kniff (wenn sie auch sagen das sie viel geändert haben, aber naja die maps+mobs sind schonmal gleich bzw. nahezu gleich) und kann somit durchaus das ein oder andere dazu sagen, ob mwo 2.0 (aka eligium) wirklich so gut ist, wie sie behaupten.

eins vorweg - sollte der grindfaktor so sein wie beim original (das spiel hatte einen ingame bot)dann wird es ab lv85+ wirklich hart. das war einer der gründe warum ich dann irgendwann aufgehört habe (spielt für die cbt sicher keine rolle).

ansonsten erhoffe ich mir von eligium, dass es meine altes lieblingsgame endlich in die 3D welt entführt und die bekannten bugs/gameplay lacks vom vorgänger ausmerzt und neue maßstäbe setzt was f2p angeht. 

das mountsystem war wirklich cool und auch die ganzen crafting/instanzen/pvp (sieges/clanwars) waren extrem fun zu ihrer zeit.

okay ich hoffe mal das ich glück, den so um weihnachten rum hat man dann ja auch mal so richtig zeit zum ausprobieren.

grüße thomas


----------



## Stefanx1 (17. November 2011)

Ich möchte einfach mal wieder ein anderes Spiel spielen als wow, Pandas sind einfach geniale Tiere klettern nett am Baum rum sind den ganzen Tag am futtern und werden immer runder, könnte glatt ich sein. Sie sehen aus mit ihren Fell wie kleine Panzerknacker von Dagobert Duck.
daher möchte ich einen Bkey.


----------



## Murtok (17. November 2011)

Hervorragendes Skillsystem und die Atmosphäre scheint auch recht gut zu sein.
Eine offene Welt wie zu Diablo 2 Zeiten scheint schwer vorstellbar aber das müsste man erstmal auf Herz und Nieren testen. 
Ebenso reizt mich die Mönchklasse. Alle Umsetzungen bisher waren ein riesiges Desaster.
Ich hoffe bei Eligium ist das anders.


----------



## Tsukasu (18. November 2011)

Geile Mounts(mounts selber züchten und auf päppen, ist doch geil?! ), Geile Rassen(Panda jehh ), ne geile Grafik. Ganz kurz: Ein solides cooles bzw. geil aussehendes MMO, das es sich lohnt zu Testen. Deshalb möcht ich gern ein Key .

ps: Bin schon bischen Heiß drauf^^


----------



## xFreezer (18. November 2011)

Eligium

Pro:
-Mounts/Pets die man trainiert und die sich entwickeln
-coole Rassen
-schöne Grafik
-Skills entwickeln sich von selbst
-Gute Story
...und der Rest wird sich noch zeigen

Con:
?

Ps:Über einen Betazugang würde ich mich natürlich freuen


----------

